

Virgina uses 18 voting systems from 11 companies - Retric
http://www.sbe.virginia.gov/cms/Election_Information/Voting_Systems_Ballots/Index.asp
I can't help but wonder what back room deals lead to this.
======
khafra
Harder to consistently secure and administer, but harder for any one party to
steal the whole vote. We hackers consistently preach against monoculture, so I
suppose it's time to step up with some applause.

------
Retric
It looks like the rain is causing the most problems with optical scanner
systems. So, I guess having many options on election day is probably a useful
approach.

